# ENEC employes please help



## Jferrose (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me if ENEC employes have to move to Barakah? Do they have family housing and schools in that area or you commuting? Someone mentioned living on site during the work week then traveling home to your family on the weekends. I'm just trying to plan for our arrival. My husband just got the official offer so no telling when we will actually be in the sand pit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## eaoconnor90 (Mar 11, 2021)

I know this post was awhile ago, but I’m wondering if you ever made the move. Are you still there? Did you bring your family? My husband is looking into a job at Barakah.


----------

